# Jokaero Weaponsmith? NTY



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

OK, after having a brief skim through the Grey Knights Codex the other day and found myself lookin down on the jokaero weaponsmith in disgust. 

The rules for it are like, whatever, it has it's benefits but I just cannot get past the mini.

Opinions? And does anyone proxy any other mini's in lou of the Space Orangutan?

<And yes I am aware of the _"clever"_ juxtaposition that an Orangutan is the master of all tech.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree with you, those Monkeys are damn fugly and an insult to 40k....i hope the Tyranids eat them.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

Azkaellon said:


> I agree with you, those Monkeys are damn fugly and an insult to 40k....i hope the Tyranids eat them.


That would be awesome, then we would have Tyranids based on Jakaero DNA.

I personally love the monkey thing. Very amusing.

But like with all inquisitorial henchmen there's so many models out there that can 'count as'. As long as the opponent is aware I can't see a problem.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

40K used to be fairly grim dark. Space Marines 3rd Edition Cover? 1st War for Armageddon in the White Dwarf for Ordo Malleus release? Grim. Dark.

Now, we have the 40K version of a cross between a japanese preteen, scottish bloke, muscular dystrophy, and borneo.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The Jokaero HAVE been in the game since RT (and it has got LESS dark since then - but more covered in skulls). I preferred my Marines being brainwiped re-indoctrinated psycho serial killers to the pseudo religious space knights.
The name comes from a character in an old Bogart movie (character is called "Joe Cairo" and is a fixit wizard).
I use two sasquatch minis from Ral Partha (I've had them for years) painted up with orange fur and grey skin (WHFB Yhettees could also work with some mods) They have the key descriptors and are thus WYSIWYG. A fake gemstone backpack has three guitar string cables coming from it capped with three beads. These beads are the 'protective' orbs that give it it's invul save, as well as being loci for the weapons fire.

The optimum number of Jokaero in a unit is never more than 2, otherwise you never get a result you want and diminishing returns.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

well i will be proxing it with various things. Often i feel a Vox caster would be fine to proxy in as one for all the tools and defence orbs etc. Also a few forge world models might get in to be a proxy from then, the Death Coprs squad with a Commissar (Ordo Xenos) and servitors which will quite easily be a Weapon smith, Mystic and Acolyte


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Now, we have the 40K version of a cross between a japanese preteen, scottish bloke, muscular dystrophy, and borneo.


SO if the tyranids eat them we get what......? A carnifex size super Psycher Steven Hawking?

OR

a Very Cuddly Fluffy killing machine on 8 legs?

IF we ever find out.....


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

this again? i thought all the hating on the poor space monkey had subsided.

the only problem i see with it really is the model. the rules and fluff are fine, since hes well worth his points and isnt in the 'destroy' folder for the imperium. since they deem xenos mainly to be other races that are fully sentient. which these guys are not, at best they are of hamster intellegance. 
the fact they have a knack for building stupidly good tech is a complete fluke, they have no idea what they are building.

personaly, i liked their return, i wish gw will do it with more things that i missed out on (comming into the hobby after it was 15 years old), bar squats obv


----------



## thisisaguard111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I use genestealer cultists as jokaero weapon-smiths, hey in a universe where space monkeys can shoot lasers out their fingers I think genestealer cultists can do the same.


----------

